# P1089



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Just keep in mind, for the dealer to get paid by GM, they have to be able to convince GM there's a problem that needs to be fixed. So it's not completely dealer discretion.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ChevyGuy said:


> Just keep in mind, for the dealer to get paid by GM, they have to be able to convince GM there's a problem that needs to be fixed. So it's not completely dealer discretion.


eggsactly

thats the rub with warranties....you buy new for the fuzzy feeling and _youre covered by warranty_...but the ppl that do the work arent the ones that offered the warranty, and its a pita for them to do warranty work vs customer out of pocket


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Good luck! Keep a nice paper trail of your interactions regarding everything with this. You should be good to go even if you cross 36k if it's an on going thing they're working to fix.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> they admitted they were just guessing that it needed to be replaced since they didn't see the service in their records.


Ugh! This is incompetency at it's finest!

Definitely make sure you have every last detail documented, thoroughly and accurately. Make sure the paperwork has the exact codes and the current mileage/date.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Well, I don't want to bash on the dealer just yet. They've actually treated me pretty well up to this point (I had prior issues with the O2 sensor and EGT #2). I was a little bit disappointed that they were ready to have me authorize a $340 service without having actually looked at the filter first, but I'll give them the benefit of the doubt at this point and hope for the best.

I actually printed that old thread and took it in this morning. They were very receptive of it and will consider it since they haven't seen a CTD with this specific issue yet.

I told them if it is a plugged filter, I want to know right away. 95% of the time I fill at the same station (high volume station, so I'm thinking bad fuel isn't likely). My new filter has only been on the car 1,000 miles.

I'll keep you posted.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Talked to the dealer today. The bad news is I'll be without a car for a couple of days, which is no big deal for me. The good news is they extensively tested it and got in touch with GM who recommended replacing for sure the fuel-pressure regulator and possibly the pump if that doesn't fix it. Both parts have been overnighted from GM (pump ordered at the same time so it's here in case the regulator does not solve the problem).

It seems so far my dealer has again come through for me.


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

Sounds like dealer is listening to you and then responding well now. Would have been better had they done that first time. Hope you get your car repaired soon.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

IndyDiesel said:


> Sounds like dealer is listening to you and then responding well now. Would have been better had they done that first time. Hope you get your car repaired soon.


To be totally fair, they've listened to me from the start. The only thing that peeved me a little was they were going to assume I needed a service I really didn't need without fully evaluating it. Of course, that was at the end of the day, so by the time I even really knew about it, the diesel tech was gone for the day, and I was just expecting worse than what happened. Once they found out I had replaced the fuel filter recently, they were completely open to evaluating it more, and my conversation went well this morning. 

Yes, based on reading many horror stories from others on dealing with less than stellar dealers (no pun intended), I had mentally assumed worse, so that's my fault. In reality, this dealer has been good to me and continues to be. I've never had to wait more than a day for a part, which is a lot to be said for the CTD where some folks are waiting weeks.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad to hear that they aren't as bad as I thought. Finding a good dealer is a really good thing, especially with the CTD.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

PanJet said:


> To be totally fair, they've listened to me from the start. The only thing that peeved me a little was they were going to assume I needed a service I really didn't need without fully evaluating it. Of course, that was at the end of the day, so by the time I even really knew about it, the diesel tech was gone for the day, and I was just expecting worse than what happened. Once they found out I had replaced the fuel filter recently, they were completely open to evaluating it more, and my conversation went well this morning.
> 
> Yes, based on reading many horror stories from others on dealing with less than stellar dealers (no pun intended), I had mentally assumed worse, so that's my fault. In reality, this dealer has been good to me and continues to be. I've never had to wait more than a day for a part, which is a lot to be said for the CTD where some folks are waiting weeks.


City, state and name for dealer??? So that other member's may know where to turn if they are in need as well...


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> City, state and name for dealer??? So that other member's may know where to turn if they are in need as well...


Ron Tonkin Chevrolet, Portland, Oregon.

I've never bought a car from them (bought mine when I still lived in Minnesota), but their service dept has treated me well so far.


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

So I finally got my car back today. I took it in last Monday, after the misdiagnosis I described above they were able to take a look at it and get the parts ordered Tuesday afternoon, the a couple of the parts didn't arrive on time and then diesel tech was out sick the rest of the week, so they got it done Monday (yesterday) and tested it the rest of the day with several heat cycles. I had it back this morning. They did offer me a loaner car since it took so long as well as gave me a free car wash. All-in-all, I had no complaints about the service, after the initial day, and they went out of their way to accommodate me.

At the end of the day, per GM tech support recommendations, they replaced HPFP, rail, and pressure regulator. It seems GM has learned from this particular code and just hits it hard from the beginning.

I saw the bill that I would have paid had my car been out of warranty - another 1,200 miles. The final bill was right at $1,500. I'm so glad it happened now and not in a couple months.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Glad to hear it's fixed, and fixed for free! Thanks for the update.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

PanJet said:


> So I finally got my car back today. I took it in last Monday, after the misdiagnosis I described above they were able to take a look at it and get the parts ordered Tuesday afternoon, the a couple of the parts didn't arrive on time and then diesel tech was out sick the rest of the week, so they got it done Monday (yesterday) and tested it the rest of the day with several heat cycles. I had it back this morning. They did offer me a loaner car since it took so long as well as gave me a free car wash. All-in-all, I had no complaints about the service, after the initial day, and they went out of their way to accommodate me.
> 
> At the end of the day, per GM tech support recommendations, they replaced HPFP, rail, and pressure regulator. It seems GM has learned from this particular code and just hits it hard from the beginning.
> 
> I saw the bill that I would have paid had my car been out of warranty - another 1,200 miles. The final bill was right at $1,500. I'm so glad it happened now and not in a couple months.


$1500 is cheap to replace the HPFP, fuel rail and regulator. When the VW TDI guys have a HPFP failure I have head of dealer charges upwards of $8000!!!!

Did they replace the fuel lines as well? It would not have been a bad idea, also the injectors should have been at least tested and verified that are 100% up to spec...


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Chris Tobin said:


> $1500 is cheap to replace the HPFP, fuel rail and regulator. When the VW TDI guys have a HPFP failure I have head of dealer charges upwards of $8000!!!!
> 
> Did they replace the fuel lines as well? It would not have been a bad idea, also the injectors should have been at least tested and verified that are 100% up to spec...


I did not notice in the paperwork anything about the fuel lines being replaced, but when I poked my head under the hood last night, I did notice the lines leading up to the HPFP from the tank looked brand-new (everything else under the hood is dirty since I drive in wet a lot, so brand-new clean parts are easy to see). I'm not sure how far back the new lines go.

Fortunately, whatever this "failure" is (it does not seem like anyone has ever actually pinpointed the exact cause on either my car or anyone else who's had this problem), it does not seem to be a "catastrophic" failure a.l.a. the VW HPFP failures with metal being spread throughout the system.

With this failure, something is causing abnormal pressure drops that trigger the CEL, and even though the pump tests within spec, the only thing that has remedied it in prior cases was ultimately replacing the pump. The car even drives normal with the condition, although it might be just my imagination, but I did think I noticed a lack of power around the time the CEL came on. It just felt a little weaker than normal when I was really pushing it.

It seems based on prior similar incidents (at least two of which we've heard about here on Cruzetalk), GM just threw everything at it at once rather than messing around with replacing one part at a time.


----------



## VtTD (Nov 5, 2013)

Did they say anything to you about P2453 specifically? I just got that today with a CEL. I had a friend plug in his scan tool so I don't have it in front of me anymore but he didn't mention any other codes. Thanks.


----------

